# Which DE Clinic? Spain...IVI Valencia or Procreatec and Athens... Serum



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello lovely people,


With a diagnosis of POF I have no choice but to pursue DE route. After much searching and reading and emailing etc etc I have shortlisted IVI Valencia and Proceatec in madrid as well as Serum in Athens.  All I ever hear are glowing reports from Serum and Penny, Valencia I hear are at the cutting edge of tx technology as they pioneered DE and procreatec seem to get positive comments on various threads.


I guess I'm asking if anyone has been to two of these clinics and if so - how did they compare? Which ones would anyone suggest/recommend? It's all such a mindboggle.  Me and DH are toying with the idea of doing a road trip across Europe to visit the clinics but we've done a financial reality check and not sure how doable that plan is.


Any advice would be much appreciated.


Thanks so much!!


S
xxxx


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

sa11en

have a wee look here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274114.0 it is some really good information on Serum that might help also have you looked on the Serum thread? you will find it here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276297.0

take care

Tracy


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Tracy!!! We have tests booked at serum coz I hear peny & team very thorough. Then proceed to procreatic for a consult. We can then make an informed choice to move forwards. 

Thank you

S
Xxxx


----------

